# Running differant antivirus programs together ?



## Tuby (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi everybody,
I am new here, so hi to all first, and i am hoping somebody could advise me on using some antivirus programs together as I have Microsofts Spyware and AVG, Adaware se, & Spyblaster, currently running on my machine now, is it safe to add WaltSides suggestions Trendmicro's Housecall, Spybot S&D, & 
Coolwebshredder to my machine, or just leave it with the programs i have already got now ?
Thanks in advance,
Tuby


----------



## Tuby (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sorry entered twice*

Sorry entered twice


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Tuby 
With the exeption of AVG, those tools you mentioned are spyware/malware tools and will not cause a problem running together.
A true anti-virus software, such as AVG, Norton, Mcaffee, should *NOT* be run together as they will detect each other. Stick with AVG and feel free to ad spybot and CWShredder. Housecall is actualy an online scan and this is safe also. :grin:


----------



## Tuby (Jan 24, 2005)

Herk said:


> Hi Tuby
> With the exeption of AVG, those tools you mentioned are spyware/malware tools and will not cause a problem running together.
> A true anti-virus software, such as AVG, Norton, Mcaffee, should *NOT* be run together as they will detect each other. Stick with AVG and feel free to ad spybot and CWShredder. Housecall is actualy an online scan and this is safe also. :grin:


That was a quick answer, many thanks Herk for your info'.
all the best
Tuby


----------

